# Allaire



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

Got my first day in Monday at Allaire...

Anyone else ride there? There is some good stuff across from the Hospital Rd. parking lot. 

Will probably be there tomorrow around 6 pm...Let me know if anyone wants to ride.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a little far south for me, but if I was down that way for work, I might be up for it.


----------

